# Is  SHAREAZA secure???



## //siddhartha// (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi,,
I till recently used BitTorrent for downloading torrent files.. Then I installed SHAREAZA because of its looks, skin and interface. Is it secure??? I mean what about viruses, and such other malware?? I have not started using itbut wanted to know how good and authentic it is??


----------



## puja399 (Oct 23, 2005)

Shareaza is open source P2P software. If u have any doubt about shareaza, u r free to download its source code and review it. U can even edit it according to your need.


----------



## sidewinder (Oct 23, 2005)

Shereaza is pretty secure But dont forget to run a decent av in background


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 23, 2005)

Never swap p2p softies for interface or skins or tools. 

Swap and try other in lieu of your existing p2p softie only for the file which you can't find in one network (ARES, GNUtella 2/1 , BitTorrent, IRC , Newsgroups, etc..). 


By the way, to find out whether Shareaza is "infected" or not. 
Take a look here:
*www.spywareinfo.com/articles/p2p/


Why use Shareaza, when you get tsa (Torrent Searcher; avaialable in this month's Digit CD), you can connect to GNUtella 2&1 and eDonkey2000's network which includes the network that Shareaza/Limeware/Bearshare uses.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Oct 23, 2005)

Shareaza, by itself is clean. That is, it won't install adware/spyware without your knowledge. Just read everything before you click next during installation.

On the Shareaza network, like all p2p networks you'll come across a lot of fake files, viruses, trojans and other baddies. So, always have an up-to-date real time virus scanner running on your system.

Also, use a firewall to block ports that aren't used. Don't forget to make exceptions for Shareaza. Also, for bittorrent keep all TCP ports from 6881 to 6999 open for optimum performance.

BTW, Shareaza sucks w.r.t bittorrent. Don't make it your default torrent handler. Get Azureus instead.

Keith


----------



## maharajadhiraj (Oct 23, 2005)

I suggest that you use Limeware rather than Shareware. Its safer and is much better than shareaza.


----------



## alib_i (Oct 23, 2005)

All kinds of P2P are unsecure. If you use any P2P, you can infect your comp with virus/worms/trojans and what not. 
The question "Is Shareaza secure?" doesnt make any sense. You're downloadin a file from someone else .. it can contain a virus/trojan .. you can never know till you download. It's impossible to say if one kind of P2P is more "secure" or "safe" than other.
Only thing I (we) can assure you that Shareaza itself doesnt come bundled with any spyware. So installing it wont breach any security. But the moment you start using it. .. there is no guarantee.

From a practical point of view ... well ... I've used Kazaa, Shareaza, DC++ and Torrents ... and I never got infected with any kind of malware. But may be I was plain lucky.

I hope you understand what I'm trying to say.

-----
alibi


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 23, 2005)

But alib_i, you know I never use Condoms  I think you have read my "article" elsewhere as well  

But yeah, I will never come to know if a file is infected or not (whcih I download) coz I dont have a AV


----------



## alib_i (Oct 23, 2005)

yeah .. . I remember the article .. and I supported it too.
People do get skeptical about security of computers.

Above any software .. you need an intelligent user to save your computer from infection. Other than that .. a networked computer is always at risk.

and about you getting infected ... well ... AV warning isnt the only method to know if you're infected ...  you'll know it when your OS crashes  


PS: bah ... it's never gonna happen 

-----
alibi


----------



## //siddhartha// (Oct 24, 2005)

So, which is the P2P software which can be used?  I mean which gives me optimum performance.. BTW *Keith Sebastian* how do you open ports which you stated and how do they help in downloading with good results??? 
Also could you name some good P2P sites for songs and videos??


----------



## alib_i (Oct 24, 2005)

Anyone and everyone would suggest you *Bittorrent* as the best P2P, as for today.
Search this forum .. you'll get all the info about bittorrent.
You can try DC++ too.

Also about P2P sites to download songs and vids .... well ..
we're not allowed to discuss that here.


-----
alibi


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Oct 24, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> But alib_i, you know I never use Condoms


Then probably you haven't heard of herpes, and other big ones.    



			
				//siddhartha// said:
			
		

> BTW *Keith Sebastian* how do you open ports which you stated and how do they help in downloading with good results???


That differs from one firewall to the other. With WinXP, Change Firewall Settings > Add exceptions > Ports.



			
				//siddhartha// said:
			
		

> Also could you name some good P2P sites for songs and videos??


I'll get banned from these forums if I do that.

Keith


----------



## //siddhartha// (Oct 27, 2005)

Keith Sebastian said:
			
		

> drgrudge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am talking of legal music and videos..


----------



## alib_i (Oct 28, 2005)

You dont download legal music and videos from P2P,
you buy them .. from reputed sites like mp3.com, etc
It's next to impossible to find legal music on P2P 

-----
alibi


----------

